# Fold away shelf



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone suggest where I could purchase one of these shelves and also the cost.

Rusty


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

www.caktanks.com sell the fittings for around £15 each and then you could make a top to match


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

Hi

Also www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Russell


----------

